# New neighbors



## giggler (Dec 29, 2018)

new neighbors moved in and I got to talk to Him accross the chain link fence.


and this young guy had eyes like Q Balls, and he said " My wife is pregnant"


I said, Yes, I noticed!


and I added, "Relaxe, people have been having Babies for like 200 years!", it's like riding a bicycle.


He laughed, and I think we are friends now.


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 29, 2018)

Funny way to break the ice.  I would have said 2 million years.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2018)

When we lived in our old house, I told one of my neighbors when we found out that my wife was pregnant.

He asked if I was the father.   (we had been living together, taking care of her parents in that house for about 8 years at that point)

We were never very good neighbors after that.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 3, 2019)

Not new neighbors but their koi pond has been neglected and turning green.    Their kid is about a year old and the thing is, I never knew the wife was pregnant.   Lovely family.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 3, 2019)

Speaking of neglected yards, after my father passing, I haven’t done a thing in my yard. My father turn that yard into his retirement play ground. It has trees, flowers, vegetables, bushes. I simply have no time for this and come next summer it’s going to look terrible. I have no idea what to do. Sad.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 4, 2019)

Chuck, I'm not sure where you live, but if there is a local group such as the Scouts or a gardening association nearby, they might be interested in helping take care of what sounds like a great place for a gardener.

Check with ypur town hall or library.

I wish I lived closer.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you for advice. Will have to check. It would be a shame to let it go to waste


----------

